# Ground moving in San Antonio subdivision



## texas transplant (Jan 25, 2010)

The ground has moved enough to make "cracks" 6 to 8 feet wide and 12 to 15 feet deep.  Several homes have been damaged and several more are going to be as it keeps moving.

They are still trying to figure out what is making the ground in this new housing development move.

You can see the news stories at the following link.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Ground moving in San Antonio subdivision

Looks like mother nature caused it, recent rains they had


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Ground moving in San Antonio subdivision

Texas T,

The only compaction done is the weight of the delivery trucks and the weight of the homes.  It looks like fill dirt was pushed in to increase the number of lots.  The "retaining walls?" are simply stacked stone; like the stone veneer on a house.  The unfortunate homeowners are subject to their contract which requires them to accept "binding arbitration"; which means they lose.

Nothing has changed in the residential building industry; including the financing.  Until people understand that they cannot afford these poorly built McMansions; or enough of these homes fall apart in the next 10 to 20 years; they will buy them,and they will lose them.

San Antonio is at the head of the list of poorly built homes.

It's a very sad situation,

Uncle Bob


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Ground moving in San Antonio subdivision

Amen


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Ground moving in San Antonio subdivision

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=San+A ... de=ADDRESS

click aerial map


----------



## jim baird (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Ground moving in San Antonio subdivision

As Taj Mahal said to his audience, "Goin' to put some shake in yo' shaker, some quake in yo' Quaker."

Incidentally the stone tower shown in my avatar picture was built in the 12th century, and too involved retained fill for some of its foundation.


----------

